# Many views, little replies



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you noticed the amount of threads being viewed versus the amount of replies they get? It's saddening. Why are people being so distant nowadays, even on this forum?

Come on, your average number of views is around 150 and the average number of replies is 3. That's really sad. What happened to you SASers?


----------



## ev_77 (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe many people like reading about what happened to others but don't care/are too lazy to reply to the thread. Or maybe too shy. Many reasons.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I think it's more of a matter of topics that get people interested/engaged in any topic. It's not that it's about being distant, like most places it's about a place where you become well known/are known for creating good threads? Or maybe it's just about creating threads doing what I stated above, a topic that interests people and or something that can get people engaged or something that they can relate to.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

Popping into a shop =/= intention to buy. I don't think anyone needs to be talked down to for not posting. Plus it depends on the actual topic and how diverse the range of possible viewpoints. Maybe people don't want to be repetitive.

Anyway, a thread not being able to entice responses from its viewers is not the viewers problem. And as a vlogger, this effects me as much as anyone. Guilt-tripping people into responding would seriously diminish the quality of the responses.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I try not to say anything about topics I know nothing about. Also try to stay out of fighting and name calling. It is interesting to read people's different opinions. I think people are doing the best they can.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

It's kind of scary to post on some of these topics. I've tried posting on some posts that have no replies. Either I feel like I don't know enough about what the topic is about or I'm afraid of sounding stupid so I end up deleting my post before I submit it. I also don't want to give someone bad advice or make them feel worse.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometimes some topics are just retarded. the title will be something like "help, im really depressed" and when you read it it will say something along the lines of "help, my boyfriend and his friends went and hung out together, and my 5 female friends are busy; god why am i so alone?" and then i'll be like smh.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello, Social Anxiety Forum ...


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

s12345 said:


> Have you noticed the amount of threads being viewed versus the amount of replies they get? It's saddening. Why are people being so distant nowadays, even on this forum?
> 
> Come on, your average number of views is around 150 and the average number of replies is 3. That's really sad. What happened to you SASers?


All online forums are like this. has nothing to do with mental issues.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

macky said:


> Popping into a shop =/= intention to buy. I don't think anyone needs to be talked down to for not posting. Plus it depends on the actual topic and how diverse the range of possible viewpoints. Maybe people don't want to be repetitive.
> 
> Anyway, a thread not being able to entice responses from its viewers is not the viewers problem. And as a vlogger, this effects me as much as anyone. Guilt-tripping people into responding would seriously diminish the quality of the responses.


What kind of a person are you if you go into a shop without having the intention to buy something? I am not like you, my life is programmed. I use my smartphone to decide what I am going to buy and where before I enter a shop. I hope you realize it's a waste of time going some place without having it decided.

Yes, it is the viewer's problem. No, guilt-tripping people would not.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

2Milk said:


> Sometimes some topics are just retarded. the title will be something like "help, im really depressed" and when you read it it will say something along the lines of "help, my boyfriend and his friends went and hung out together, and my 5 female friends are busy; god why am i so alone?" and then i'll be like smh.


That's very ironic because you are a SASer. You should also watch out with what you write, because saying something is 'retarded' is a serious offense and it is politically incorrect because you are offending a group of people who can't help their disability.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

s12345 said:


> What kind of a person are you if you go into a shop without having the intention to buy something?


A browser?

Definitely NOT a woman.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

versikk said:


> All online forums are like this. has nothing to do with mental issues.


That is incorrect. Some forums are like this, not all. I am part of many of them who have a constant stream of replies. We live in the big data, digital age. We post every day, every minute. Data is infinite!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

I have nothing of value to add/can't be assed. Also what 2milk said.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

s12345 said:


> What kind of a person are you if you go into a shop without having the intention to buy something? I am not like you, my life is programmed. I use my smartphone to decide what I am going to buy and where before I enter a shop. I hope you realize it's a waste of time going some place without having it decided.
> 
> Yes, it is the viewer's problem. No, guilt-tripping people would not.


Like the other poster said, a browser. See, some people like to physically see something or even a few items in different stores before making a decision to purchase.

Please tell me you wouldn't go into a car dealership and purchase without trying. If so, you'd be every car salesman's dream customer: the "Shut up and take my money" type. By the way, if you search for an item on the store's website and decide not to purchase it, then you are the equivalent of the person who looked at a thread and decided not to post.

So congrats on putting forward a far more appropriate analogy. Anyway, I'm curious as to what exact problem the viewer has by not posting on a thread they've viewed, since you insist that it is their problem?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Why is this in school frustration?

Anyways, get what you mean. Tons of nerds on this site, but I can't talk comic book or movies with anybody. Sure they'll post about the movie they just watched, but no say a word about it other than the title and that they watched it. But yea, back to the nerds. I know most are gamers and anime/manga fans, sometimes both. And that's the highest ranking type of nerdiness on here, but comics and nerd movies and movies in general... It kills me no one wants to talk about them. Same with tv shows.

Music is nice, but 2/3 of the threads are music threads. Geh. There's other mediums of entertainment.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Most of the views are probably guests who obviously can't reply


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

s12345 said:


> That is incorrect. Some forums are like this, not all. I am part of many of them who have a constant stream of replies. We live in the big data, digital age. We post every day, every minute. Data is infinite!


All threads in all forums will always have a lot more views than replies. Because most people who read boards are unregistered lurkers.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

It's the story of our lives really, many people might occasionally view us or see us, yet few want to reply or genuinely talk these days, huh?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

this place has been pretty much dead lately


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

versikk said:


> All threads in all forums will always have a lot more views than replies. Because most people who read boards are unregistered lurkers.


I think this is true, or, that there are many who, whether they are members or not, just tend to observe, and it's not surprising considering who would be likely to be interested in a social anxiety forum.

To the OP, I don't know that this has really changed much at least in very recent history. I first joined SAS in 2011 and remember exactly what you mention is one of the very first things I noticed about this forum ... because it was definitely skewed compared to other forums I used to frequent.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I always try to reply to low post count threads since I can't imagine low lonely it would be for someone to be ignored, especially on such a forum.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

It's probably because they have nothing to talk about or contribute. 
You have to talk about something relatable and something that will engage the audience.


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

Most of my post usually get 0 to 1 responce. 

IS it because i'm a newbie?


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

Sometimes theres just nothing to say, i dont mean it as being mean but sometimes even if I want to say something I cant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0dwjn3rqsj


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

we click topics to see what it's about if it's boring to us we're not going to say anything


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

No one will even reply to my introductions, sometimes I get to the point where I stop caring. I guess that's GOOD.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

nothing to say, i read a lot of threads though. replying something like 'i agree' or 'i know how that is' isn't really something anyone else can respond to.


----------



## FairyAngel92 (May 10, 2012)

Maybe they don't know what to say?


----------



## theshyone92 (Apr 21, 2014)

s12345 said:


> Have you noticed the amount of threads being viewed versus the amount of replies they get? It's saddening. Why are people being so distant nowadays, even on this forum?
> 
> Come on, your average number of views is around 150 and the average number of replies is 3. That's really sad. What happened to you SASers?


Well, it must be first taken into account that most of the users here either have social anxiety or are shy. This social anxiety or shyness may affect some users on the forums. I myself am sometimes afraid of giving a stupid or offending response, so I don't respond at all. Sometimes I just think "eh, no one will notice what I've written anyway.. no one cares about what I have to say". Please be patient with and understanding of other SAS users. They try.


----------



## willtopower (Nov 22, 2015)

i've tried to give helpful/ insightful replies previously and generally they were not even responsed to by the OP. Kind of gets old when one types out fairly thorough opinions only to have them ignored.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Being an SA forum, I'm guessing a lot of people are just worried that people will judge them on their comments. Fear that they may say something stupid?

For me, a lot of time I'll click on a thread thinking it's talking about one thing but it's something else. Or, a few people put down the same opinion I have and I feel it's redundant.


----------



## prettylittleblogger (Aug 8, 2013)

I know when I do that it's because I either don't know what to say, or am afraid of giving the wrong advice. Sorry for the inconvience but some people like to think before they post


----------

